# P&W 985 prop governor



## Mac Transtrum (Jul 13, 2021)

Anybody out there familiar with these type 2 prop governors? I have the manual for it but it’s not making sense to me where the arm for the prop control push/ pull cable should be indexed. Where I took this picture, is where it is neutral as far as spring pressure. To move the arm to the low pitch stop, it takes a slight pressure. I wasn’t expecting that. Anybody have prop governors for dummies? ( me)


----------

